# lipo battery in a blade mcx2



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sure this has been discussed before. But I cant find it. Which brand of battery is best to use in my Blade mcx 2 helicopter. I recieved it with one factory battery and need to buy more. Which brand of battery or charger battery combo seems to be the best.I am not a heavy user maybe once or twice a month at best.
Thanks for you time in advance.


----------



## jerrymorgan (Jan 28, 2008)

ask your local hobby shop or get on line hobbyking they sell a bigger amp lipo that will fly that heli 15 min or longer. and cheaper than eflites junk batterys


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

jerrymorgan said:


> ask your local hobby shop or get on line hobbyking they sell a bigger amp lipo that will fly that heli 15 min or longer. and cheaper than eflites junk batterys


Sounds good which battery am I looking for ?? I'm a newbie with this thing and dont want to buy the wrong battery.
Thanks


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Here ya go

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...attery-w-Ultra-Micro-Connector-25C-37V-125mAh


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hay thanks for the help. I also bought a ParkZone Ember 2 plane while I was there $69.00 is hard to beat.


----------

